# Heaters



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

What is your favorite heater? I need to get one for a 58g. I have been using a Hydor in-line for years and love it, but they are not available at this time. What, then, should I get, in your opinion?


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

wow, no opinions!


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

It's possible that no one wants to get into the debate, when every heater maker has both horror stories and "100% reliable" stories associated with their names. Also, there's the statistical data captured in Amazon product reviews which will give you a somewhat more objective data set, by virtue of having more data points.

It's also possible that it's only been 90 minutes on a weekday morning...


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi vancat,

I like the Marineland Visi-therm heaters. Unlike the Marineland Stealth heaters that were subject to a recall the Visi-therm heaters have had no such issues. I have used them for over 5 years.

I find them to be 'rock solid' holding a temperature +/- 1 degree F. They also have an 'auto shut-off' feature if the water becomes too low and exposes the element. I can personally vouch that the feature works, at least on the two occasions when I forgot to unplug my heater when draining my aquarium. Also, on the occasions when I have had issues with Marineland equipment (specifically canister filters) I have been very pleased with their customer service.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Roy, thanks for the info. I had a Stealth a while back and didn't have any issues with it! I also liked that it was black and not quite so visible. I'll check out the Visi-therms.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Heaters are the equipment most likely to fail with fatal consequences to fish and plants. My favorite is no heater at all.

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/whaddaya-mean-too-hot/


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

http://www.beananimal.com/articles/aquarium-heaters-what-you-need-to-know!.aspx.

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

TAB said:


> http://www.beananimal.com/articles/aquarium-heaters-what-you-need-to-know!.aspx.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


Hi TAB,

"Website not available"?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Strange I was just there, looks like his entire site is down.

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk
Basicly it says all heaters fail, he explains why, you should use a controller, if not ways to minimize risk and resting thousands of dollars in livestock over $20 heater, is stupid.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Thank you. I'm not familiar with a heater controller....can you give a link to one?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

These work well and can handle 16 amps. http://www.etcsupply.com/ranco-etc1....html?osCsid=36977f26d1371810ce3a5b1c0160f129

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

thanks


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

If the bean animal page comes back up,I would highly recomend reading it.

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------



## exv152 (Jul 12, 2008)

Surprised no one's mentioned the hydor inline. I have one with a controller. Works great.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

exv152 said:


> Surprised no one's mentioned the hydor inline. I have one with a controller. Works great.


See the first post

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Beananimals site is back up. I don't know what happened.

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaDada (Jan 3, 2014)

vancat said:


> What is your favorite heater? I need to get one for a 58g. I have been using a Hydor in-line for years and love it, but they are not available at this time. What, then, should I get, in your opinion?


What wattage are you looking for. I know of several places that have the 200 and 300w in stock.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks AquaDada. I emailed Hydor and they said they were out of stock for a month, but back in stock now. Problem solved!


----------

